# Door Bottom Crooked (saber saw usage)



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That's the nature of the tool---The blades are thin and flexible---they will be bent as they cut by a sap line or glue line--

Also if the blade is duller on on side it will bend and cut crooked.


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

I would gor further by saying that cutting crooked (curved) lines is the purpose of a saber saw. 

This is the wrong tool for this job. I would use a circular saw and straight edge. Choose the blade wisely to minimize tearout along cut line. 

If you need to straighten an existing edge, a router/straight bit combo and straight edge are a good choice.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

oberkc said:


> I would use a circular saw and straight edge. Choose the blade wisely to minimize tearout along cut line


Exactly!

Also, particularly when cutting interior (hollow doors), I lay a piece of masking tape down before cutting, to help eliminate chipping.

I generally restict the sabre saw to thinner pieces, but when cutting thicker stock, I stay off of the line, to allow for the blade angle, and finish to the line with a rasp and/or sander.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Another thing with the saber saw, sometimes we tend to try to stay on the line by pushing the saw side ways even without really realizing it. When we do this the blade will be forced to cut unsquare also.

One thing I always did to keep a door from splintering when cutting was to use a straight edge and using a knife cut across the door or score the surface. When cutting keep the saw on the off fall side of the scored line.


----------



## H. A. S. (Aug 18, 2010)

Sabre saws are like that, but this is also caused by using too much force while cutting. Take your time and you'll get a straighter cut.


----------



## michaelcherr (Nov 10, 2010)

Adjust to make sure the blade is 90deg.
Put a new blad in don't force it.
You certainly can cut a strait line, but it's not the best tool for the job.
I would use a circ saw or handsaw.


----------



## Hohn (Jun 16, 2010)

H. A. S. said:


> Sabre saws are like that, but this is also caused by using too much force while cutting. Take your time and you'll get a straighter cut.



Disabling any orbital action your tool may have will help slow you down and improve cut quality and straightness.

JH


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Wrong tool for the job. A circular saw with a clamped straight edge or a belt sander for slivers.
Ron


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I use a router with a 3/4 inch diameter, 3-1/2 inch long carbide tipped straight bit to cut doors. When used with a fence, it makes a perfectly straight cut with minimal chipout, especially if you make multiple passes so you don't cut more than 1/2 inch with any one pass on hollow core, or 1/4 inch deep on solid core doors. I find the router gives a much better edge than carbide tipped table saw blades.


----------

